# Gameboy colour backlight mod



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm currently working on a gbc frontlight mod, following this tutorial

http://mikejmoffitt.com/wp/?p=70

I used red and green wire but you can use whatever colours you want.

Pics





(backlight frontlight from AGS-001 gba sp)





47 ohm resistors

Install pictures




Pry the screen away from the case. It is stuck down with glue so be careful not to use too much force.





Cut away all the plastic highlighted here.





Forgot to cut this bit of plastic out.





Solder two wires to the metal contacts of the gba sp frontlight. The red one will be soldered to the switch as ground and the green one will be soldered to the resistor.
(Red is - voltage and soldered to the bottom contact, green is + voltage and soldered to the top contact)





To remove the lcd screen, I pushed up the two side tabs. Then I carefully removed the ribbon cable.





Put the frontlight into the case like so.





Place the lcd on top of the frontlight.





Place the gbc board back into the case. Re-attach the lcd ribbon cable. Here is a pic of the mod so far.





Solder the red wire to the switch like this.





There are 4 pins here.Clip the ends off the resistor and solder to the top one.





Then solder the green wire to the other end of the resistor. Put case back on.

Before mod install





After mod install





edit: Frontlight, not backlight D:

Edit edit: This was a triumph. I'm making a note here, huge success.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 24, 2012)

It's a cool upgrade ..lets see how it turns out


----------



## raulpica (Aug 24, 2012)

Lucky you, I threw out a broken GBA-SP frontlight before knowing of this.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 24, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Lucky you, I threw out a broken GBA-SP frontlight before knowing of this.



A broken frontlight wouldn't of been of much use anyway  You sure it wasn't the lcd?


----------



## thaddius (Aug 24, 2012)

I broke a few frontlights trying that mod out. Good thing I had a box full of spare, broken GBA SPs lying around.

Make sure you don't touch the screens. Mine has a large thumbprint in the middle of the screen. 

I did an overclock mod (via switch) on it as well so I can't easily open mine up and wipe the screen as it would jumble the cables up again.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 24, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> A broken frontlight wouldn't of been of much use anyway  You sure it wasn't the lcd?


Yep, I meant that. It was only the LCD which was broken 



thaddius said:


> I broke a few frontlights trying that mod out. Good thing I had a box full of spare, broken GBA SPs lying around.
> 
> Make sure you don't touch the screens. Mine has a large thumbprint in the middle of the screen.
> 
> I did an overclock mod (via switch) on it as well so I can't easily open mine up and wipe the screen as it would jumble the cables up again.


Got another Frontlight to spare from your box?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 25, 2012)

First post edited. Apart from getting fingerprints on the frontlight itself, this went quite well.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet!

Looks really neato!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 25, 2012)

Really Awesome. Do you plan on doing anymore?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 25, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Really Awesome. Do you plan on doing anymore?



Probably not. Butchering a gba sp just for the frontlight isn't economical.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

That figures.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Unless you can buy a broken gba sp which I did.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 27, 2012)

That figures to. I guss.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 5, 2012)

Sand-papered the cut piece for added awesomeness.

Well... See if you can find the wires 

And finally, the result. Yes. Frontlight's scratched (was already before doing this).


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 5, 2012)

Sweet~


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 5, 2012)

Hm I could try the same thing with my gba agb 001.


----------

